# Game 40: Heat vs. Spurs



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center>
Friday, January 20th, 2006
8:00 (ESPN)









Miami Heat
(23-16)

vs.









San Antonio Spurs
(30-9)
*

*Starting Lineups:*

    
*vs.*
    

*Heat Bench:*
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Antoine Walker
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien
Gerald Fitch

*Online Radio:*


*PLEASE DON'T VOTE IN PLAYER OF THE GAME POLL UNTIL GAME HAS BEGUN!*
</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I almost forgot why I can't stand watching the Spurs and/or ESPN broadcast games...

The Spurs best offense is to drive, and just fall down, any contact with the floor, and it's an automatic foul on the nearest defender.

Benit Salvador and the black ref on this crew are horrible...it seems like we always get this crew in big games, I'd have to wonder why they can't get a fair shake with these guys.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow Walton........................................

Shut the **** up PLEASE! Wade gets hammered, no call.....Manu runs in a flops, to the line for 2.........never fails when we play the Spurs, this happens.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is pissed. Do something about it son! Get us back in the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When did ESPN become the Spurs telecast? This broadcast is pathetic...can it be unbiased at all with Walton? 

I don't care how the game is going....make the game enjoyable for all listeners.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I would watch this game, but stupid Walton cant shut up. Is it me, or was he just ripping Wade for getting hurt?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> I would watch this game, but stupid Walton cant shut up. Is it me, or was he just ripping Wade for getting hurt?


You can tell the other dude (forget his name) is getting annoyed at Walton's stupidity.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

sMaK said:


> You can tell the other dude (forget his name) is getting annoyed at Walton's stupidity.


*Call, out of bounds on Spurs*

Walton: Out on the Spurs...and the ref furthest from the play calls it.
Other guy: Well sometimes it doesnt matter who's closets, it depends on the angle.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Half the times Walton his no idea about what hes talking about, he brings up the dumbest points in the nba, i mean were talking about a guy here who likes LeBron James more then his own son..pretty sad..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Man, I'm glad I'm not the only one who's noticed the suspect officiating and Walton's playcalling.

I really can't say which is more painful to watch and listen to.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq should be ashamed of himself, if he so call not trying that is, Wade is out their batteling w/ a sprained ankle and hurt thigh now and Shaq is to lazy to come up on a pick and roll..Truth is Shaq has just lost it, its not that hes not trying its just that hes not teh most dominant player in the league anymore, and is not certainly playing w/ heart right now..And also i want to know the difference between a SVG coached team and a Pat Riley coached team?? I dont really see any, i honestly think SVG was doing a better job the Riley is so far...And i thougth Walton brought up a good pt for a change saying "Where would the Heat be with out Dwyane Wade?" Thats true, we'd be really no where, and come to think, Riles nearly gave up Wade in that Shaq deal two summers ago..Boy would taht have stunk..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

If he had though, Riley probably would've asked to take back Caron Butler.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Bill Walton is a mother****er. I have no trouble with him being an idiot, but he's a biased idiot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The funny thing is ESPN will rip us apart right now........and they'll be all over us when we come back around.

ESPN is slowly becoming a horrible broadcast of sports...the whole 'USC being the best team ever' was annoying, and it blew up in their face.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The funny thing is ESPN will rip us apart right now........and they'll be all over us when we come back around.
> 
> ESPN is slowly becoming a horrible broadcast of sports...the whole 'USC being the best team ever' was annoying, and it blew up in their face.


Well i think ESPNs football was great, but their basketball is horrible, TNT is soooo mucchhh better!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> If he had though, Riley probably would've asked to take back Caron Butler.


Not enough compensation, still. :angel: 

We're married to Shaq...feels bad now, I hope he turns it around. For the past few games, he has *sucked*.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Yea, Walton is an *******, but this can be said of mostly basketball analysts on TV. They all seem to kiss-up to whoever is doing well at any given time and proclaim them the best ever. Remember how Smith, Legler, and Anthony all picked the T-Wolves to destroy the West last year? They won't even CONSIDER Miami a contender until we're within a game of unseating Detroit as ECF champion (maybe not even then, though).


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Well with *Wade* being traded, if Riley pulls up two middle-schoolers playing for the minimum to throw in the deal and make salaries work, the Lakers (and any other team with Shaq) still takes that deal in a heartbeat. Remember that Wade has been coming off of that amazing playoff performance.



Shaq_Diesel said:


> The funny thing is ESPN will rip us apart right now........and they'll be all over us when we come back around.


Yeah, as soon as the half ended I changed the channel because I knew Greg Anthony and co. would be all over the Heat.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Yea, Walton is an *******, but this can be said of mostly basketball analysts on TV. They all seem to kiss-up to whoever is doing well at any given time and proclaim them the best ever. Remember how Smith, Legler, and Anthony all picked the T-Wolves to destroy the West last year? *They won't even CONSIDER Miami a contender until we're within a game of unseating Detroit as ECF champion (maybe not even then, though).*


Yeah, exactly. Miami is 7 gamesover .500 (8 before they ran out of gas on Monday), and ESPN goes on about how Wade and Shaq don't deserve to start in the all-star game because their team "isn't playing well right now."


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

:cheers: :clap: :clown: :banana: :biggrin: 

GINOBILI GOES DOWN! You deserve it, ****er.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Manu was crying???

poor baby.....did u get a boo-boo?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

gian said:


> :cheers: :clap: :clown: :banana: :biggrin:
> 
> GINOBILI GOES DOWN! You deserve it, ****er.


Of course. If you can't beat them, cheer after they get seriously injured. Who cares about winning against a team at full health? Let's dance for joy when someone who's running all over your team leaves the game after rolling over the ground in pain.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

3 point play by Shaq, we're back in this bebe!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here we come......


Diesel with the and1 from UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
LET'S GO HEAT!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Of course. If you can't beat them, cheer after they get seriously injured. Who cares about winning against a team at full health? Let's dance for joy when someone who's running all over your team leaves the game after rolling over the ground in pain.


:laugh: 

Ever hear of the boy who cried wolf?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Of course. If you can't beat them, cheer after they get seriously injured. Who cares about winning against a team at full health? Let's dance for joy when someone who's running all over your team leaves the game after rolling over the ground in pain.


 he wouldnt get hurt all the time if he didn't flop to the floor 100000000 times a game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Manu was crying???
> 
> poor baby.....did u get a boo-boo?


Oh yeah, but if it was Wade or Shaq went down you would be complaining about the officials letting it happen, or how dirty the spurs are. 

I came to this thread after the spurs thread was empty tonight, but now I'm leaving in disgust. Biggest homers I've ever seen.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah, but if it was Wade or Shaq went down you would be complaining about the officials letting it happen, or how dirty the spurs are.
> 
> I came to this thread after the spurs thread was empty tonight, but now I'm leaving in disgust. Biggest homers I've ever seen.


Don't worry about it, it's just Kevin Garnett's voodoo powers.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Manu was crying???
> 
> poor baby.....did u get a boo-boo?


Wow, what a repugnant sentiment. Remind me to cheer whenever anyone on the Heat gets hurt. Sicko.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

=


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah, but if it was Wade or Shaq went down you would be complaining about the officials letting it happen, or how dirty the spurs are.
> 
> I came to this thread after the spurs thread was empty tonight, but now I'm leaving in disgust. Biggest homers I've ever seen.


 I dont think you had to come to this game to realize we're quite big homers here at the Heat forum........we've been well established as homers for years (or months for some of these bandwagon "fans")


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Thuloid said:


> Wow, what a repugnant sentiment. Remind me to cheer whenever anyone on the Heat gets hurt. Sicko.


One doesn't have to be a Heat fan to hate Manu, it's a fairly easy thing to do. :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SHAQ TAKES THE CHARGE ON DUNCAN......and Walton says he's not playing hard!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

again....Shaq isn't playing hard????

give me a break...


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

gian said:


> One doesn't have to be a Heat fan to hate Manu, it's a fairly easy thing to do. :yes:


Hate or not--I don't care. Don't cheer when a guy gets hurt. You guys are really pigs, you know?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

gian said:


> One doesn't have to be a Heat fan to hate Manu, it's a fairly easy thing to do. :yes:


No one hates Manu. Alot of people here don't like his style of playing but no one outside of this part of the forum would cheer histerically when he leaves the game in excruciating pain. You cheer when your team wins, not when someone gets hurt. This is a basketball forum, not a colleseum.


Shaq_Diesel said:


> SHAQ TAKES THE CHARGE ON DUNCAN......and Walton says he's not playing hard!


And what does Walton say about the play? "Tremendous defense by Shaq!"....I'm as annoyed by the guy as anyone else, but just leave the dude alone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he also is hating on Wade again now...saying he "pushed all-nba defense Bruce Bowen like a teenage child" and finally the other announcer says "will you stop for pete's sakes???" THANK YOU


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

You Spurs fans know very well that if it was Parker or Duncan we would've shown sympathy. But it's not, too bad. HAHA Manu's hurt.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to end the 3rd................

Heat down 8


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can we freaking put Wade on Parker, b/c if somone will stop him its Wade, goshdarnet riley THINK!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> he also is hating on Wade again now...saying he "pushed all-nba defense Bruce Bowen like a teenage child" and finally the other announcer says "will you stop for pete's sakes???" THANK YOU


LOL He wasn't hating on Wade at all with that comment, he was actually complimenting him.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

gian said:


> You Spurs fans know very well that if it was Parker or Duncan we would've shown sympathy. But it's not, too bad. HAHA Manu's hurt.


How is that any better? You guys just suck.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> he also is hating on Wade again now...saying he "pushed all-nba defense Bruce Bowen like a teenage child" and finally the other announcer says "will you stop for pete's sakes???" THANK YOU


Walton's just tellin it how he sees it....somehow ya'll think that's worse than rooting for someone getting hurt....go figure...oh and that quotes a freakin compliment, man.


gian said:


> You Spurs fans know very well that if it was Parker or Duncan we would've shown sympathy. But it's not, too bad. HAHA Manu's hurt.


Oh yes, because Manu's the anti-christ!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine for 3?!?!??!??!?!?!?

Heat down 3!!!!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Walton's just tellin it how he sees it....somehow ya'll think that's worse than rooting for someone getting hurt....go figure...oh and that quotes a freakin compliment, man.
> Oh yes, because Manu's the anti-christ!


I thought you were leaving?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill drives and 1!

Heat down 2


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Thuloid said:


> How is that any better? You guys just suck.


Right now, if Manu tried to walk, he'd suck at walking. :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

tie game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shaq with the hook!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq ties it up again...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine gives the Heat the lead on the drive from Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq hits the hook....Heat up 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

This is the Diesel everyone's been waiting for.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Diesel is BACK! :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 2.........Heat up 4

Brent Barry hits a 3...Heat up 1


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5 minutes to play....

Wade drives, no call......

Parker hits the jumper, Spurs up 1


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

4:30 left....

Wade inside to Shaq, slams it home, AND 1!!!!!! Heat up 1 with a FT to come...
Shaq misses the FT

Parker gets knocked down by Shaq (#5), misses the 1st, and hits the 2nd (86-86)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Waltons *****ing about Shaq beeing fouled....no surprise there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

4:00 left....Wade calls time-out to avoid the jump ball

tie game.....gonna be a tough one down the stretch!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bowen misses, gets the board and fouled on the putback....
hits 2...Spurs 88-86

3:30 left

Wade misses the jumper


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3:00 left...

Parker hits the jumper, Heat down 4

Jwill turns it over...

Bowen misses

Wade tips in his miss...Heat down 2, 2:00 left.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nesterovic hits a hook over Shaq, Heat down 4.....

1:50 left, Heat timeout...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade up and under over Nesterovic...Heat down 2

1:30 left...

Duncan misses, Toine boards it....

Wade drives (fouled) no call.......Spurs get it, Barry hits a 3

Spurs up 5, 1:09 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton for 3, blocked by Barry....Spurs get it

under a minute left...

Parker hits for 2, Spurs up 7


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Now We Give It To Shaq......when Did Stan Come Back?

We Blew This One Completely....****ing Pathetic


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade up and under over Nesterovic...Heat down 2
> 
> 1:30 left...
> 
> ...


Bowen didn't even touch him. Infact, Wade fell cause Bowen ran away from him....you really need to learn to not let your homerism cloud your judgement.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq hits 1....Heat down 6, 28 secs left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Bowen didn't even touch him. Infact, Wade fell cause Bowen ran away from him....you really need to learn to not let your homerism cloud your judgement.


 yep.....all night long you had Tony and Manu driving and falling out of control, and they went to the line..........same call


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Parker killed us today, plain and simple. He didn't miss. We showed that we could hang with them though.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

how y'all doing fellas? I want heat to win east so that Lakers v's heat in finals would be great games to watch. lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We had them beat....and we stopped going to Shaq

Very Stan-esc down the stretch..........pretty damn sad that we pissed away a win


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah this game went gay


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Bowen didn't even touch him. Infact, Wade fell cause Bowen ran away from him....you really need to learn to not let your homerism cloud your judgement.


Hmm. You need to learn to close your mouth on another team's board. Let people here talk about whatever the hell they want. That's what you need to learn.

The foul on that play was Duncan going over the back of Shaq, especially considering how little it took for fouls to be called earlier.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Pat Riley is a fool, i want SVG back.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley lost us this game, all blame on him, if this were SVG coachign most of us woulda blamed it on him, and now im blamign this on Riley. Riley this is YOUR fault!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DBurks2818 said:


> Hmm. You need to learn to close your mouth on another team's board. Let people here talk about whatever the hell they want. That's what you need to learn.
> 
> The foul on that play was Duncan going over the back of Shaq, especially considering how little it took for fouls to be called earlier.


 no...he is more than welcome to voice his opposing side here, but you're not gonna call out other people or be disrespectful.......


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yep.....all night long you had Tony and Manu driving and falling out of control, and they went to the line..........same call


You're only saying Manu did that cause he's earned a reputation of being a flopper. The fact is, it's hard to flop all night when he wasn't even in the game all night...but that was probably a flop too huh? :raised_ey 

As for Parker, I don't know where you got him "falling out of control". Tony was thrown around like a freakin ragdoll all night and didn't even give a hint of resentment towards the reffs tonight. Foul after foul on Tony and hardly any of them called...but you probably didnm't see it with your vision clouded by homerism. Doubt you even saw that montage of beatings they showed Parker recieved tonight, hardly any of them called at that.

It's also funny how you totally abandoned your "OMGDZ!!one!11!! WAdE's was fErk!n fowl3d!" theology.

Seriously, I love the heat. Wade's one of my favorite players, but it was really hard to like them tonight after coming here and witnessing nothing by homeristic whinning. I've never had a problem with anyother fanbase before now....but not to worry. I won't be coming here much more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Hmm. You need to learn to close your mouth on another team's board. Let people here talk about whatever the hell they want. That's what you need to learn.
> 
> The foul on that play was Duncan going over the back of Shaq, especially considering how little it took for fouls to be called earlier.


Oh yes. Duncan went over the back of Shaq...that's why he was complaining that Wade didn't get a foul called! It's all so clear to me now!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no...he is more than welcome to voice his opposing side here, but you're not gonna call out other people or be disrespectful.......


That's what he did to you!

I was just backing you up.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Oh yes. Duncan went over the back of Shaq...that's why he was complaining that Wade didn't get a foul called! It's all so clear to me now!


Why are you complaining?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Im sick of losing to the good teams after falling down to a deficit, then making a rally, then in the end giving up a small lead w/ about 3-4 min to go, everygame same thign, dating bacmk to last yr vs Detroit, Riley was supposidly brought back to get us over the hump, which he has yet to do..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ezealen said:


> You're only saying Manu did that cause he's earned a reputation of being a flopper. The fact is, it's hard to flop all night when he wasn't even in the game all night...but that was probably a flop too huh? :raised_ey
> 
> As for Parker, I don't know where you got him "falling out of control". Tony was thrown around like a freakin ragdoll all night and didn't even give a hint of resentment towards the reffs tonight. Foul after foul on Tony and hardly any of them called...but you probably didnm't see it with your vision clouded by homerism. Doubt you even saw that montage of beatings they showed Parker recieved tonight, hardly any of them called at that.
> 
> ...




We'll miss you
Don't let the door hit you on the way out.....


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You're only saying Manu did that cause he's earned a reputation of being a flopper. The fact is, it's hard to flop all night when he wasn't even in the game all night...but that was probably a flop too huh? :raised_ey
> 
> As for Parker, I don't know where you got him "falling out of control". Tony was thrown around like a freakin ragdoll all night and didn't even give a hint of resentment towards the reffs tonight. *Foul after foul on Tony and hardly any of them called...but you probably didnm't see it with your vision clouded by homerism. Doubt you even saw that montage of beatings they showed Parker recieved tonight, hardly any of them called at that.*


Hardly any of them called? Did you forget the man shot 13 fts tonight? Almost all of those "beatings" were called. You're one to talk about homerism, guy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We had them beat....and we stopped going to Shaq
> 
> Very Stan-esc down the stretch..........pretty damn sad that we pissed away a win


I was actually SHOCKED of watching the Heat play with effort and passion as a WHOLE in the 2nd half.

yeah, for the first time this season i saw Shaq actually play out there, Shaq brings us back in the game, and in the last few crucial minutes, Shaq barely touches the ball....how weird.

Spurs got momentum when barry hit that 3 while Wade was struggling to get back on defense. Wade F****d it up on that play, he forced it instead if slowing the ball down and try to get a good shot(i.e.Shaq) to tie it, but instead the Spurs went up by 5....

I hate the Heats defense, they just cant stop anybody, specially going down the stretch. Thats the teams Achilles-Heal. They are just pathetic on D. They easily give up 100 points to a team whos average in PPG is low. Its become a norm now for the Heat giving up 100 points, i remember in past Heat teams they would be ashamed of giving up that much, i rarely saw 100+ points against the Heat, they usually kept opposing teams to around 85-90 ppg. I missed those defensive minded days  

But for now, the Heat are not going to beat the true Elites of the NBA unless they learn how to play defense.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Defense and chemistry are definately what this team lacks. But you can't argue a lack of perserverance.

Spurs fans are quick to point out Manu's injury and TD playing hurt, but their also the quickest to forget that Shaq is playing hurt, Wade aggravated his injury and played through it, JWill's tendinitis, etc. I hate to keep using the injury excuse, but it's like whenever things start to get better for this team something comes along and takes their success away. 

If they continue work hard, though, they're due for some success sooner or later. Hopefully later.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> ...but not to worry. *I won't be coming here much more*.


LOL, you talk like if we care.

and plz, stop acting like your sooo mature, i suggest you check out other team forums, then youll realize what "homeristic whinning" really is. :kissmy:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

honestly, our homerism isn't even in top shape right now....
we've got alot of new guys on the forum who haven't been here for the historical homerism moments....
Right now, we're not at the top of the homer rankings...but as we continue to gel as a forum, i think we can be the biggest homers on the site...
(alot like our team right now, kinda)


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

We've definately got the potential to be legendary homers. But the injuries, man...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We shoudl rest Wade next game..


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Tough game tonight. I thought the first half was pathetic. Shaq looked as bad as ever. The officiating was not even at both sides of the court but neither was the effort. Where was Posey tonight? Udonis needs to be more aggressive with open 18 footers. 

THe 2nd half was much better, and at least gave hope for what might be. I do think this was a very poorly coached game by riley. Shaq was FINALLY in rythym and then payton shoots a jumper, then toine, then jwill then wade...all without Shaq gettting a touch. After all that we are down 6 with under a minute and NOW he goes inside to shaq??? What was he thinking. ALso, I know that Dwade was struggling with injuries tonight but you gotta throw him on Tony parker after Manu went down. He was on fire tonight...but its much easier to shoot when no one is guarding you. 

I dont know what to think of this team...for 10 minutes we played really well, but its also when the spurs went cold. We dont have the defense to compete at the highest level in this league. We arent going to have the defense either...not when you have Shaq, Toine, Jwill all washed up out there. Posey is the only one that is terrible now but has a chance of turning it around. We need outside help but I dont know where we can get it. This team isnt athletic enough.

As for the whole Manu. I dont feel bad for him getting hurt (I dont feel bad for anyone getting paid that much to play a game unless it is life threatening). I think there is some irony in the fact that he is a huge flopper but its crazy to say that he deserved it or stuff like that. The spurs arent enough of a rival (2 meaningless meetings a year unless we get to the finals )for me to wish him anything but the speediest recovery. Now if we could finally get some injuries up in Motown...Id take it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this game looked EXACTLY like the Pistons game last year

fall down 10 in the first half....tie it up...take a lead....blow the lead....try to come back, but fail to execute the last couple minutes

the AAA was rocking....some calls resulted in a multitude of boos, and they didnt replay that wade drive enough for me to form an opinion on it..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and as for Ginobli, I was indifferent to him getting hurt.....dont care for him as a player and his flopping self, but dont dislike him either.... if a player got hurt, i wished it was Bowen with his dirty play...he deserves somebody to knock him the f* out


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wish Bill Walton would shut his fat face. I'd like to stick my fist in his mouth. He acts like such an 
a-hole. His announcing consists of ripping the teams (mostly the Heat) and the players. What piece of crap he is. I hate when we play on ESPN.

Watching Ginobili go down was funny as hell. Sorry, can't stand that little cry girl with his flops, and
*****ing about every call. Karma will always make its way to you. How about Popadick railing the officials at the end of the game for a good 5 straight minutes. Is he invincible from techincals? Any other coach......

As for the Heat, if they could take their heads out of their a$$es through the first half of every game, we wouldn't be digging ourselves these holes and have to rally to make a come back. We're not a comeback team.

Oh and.. Antoine Walker still sucks.


----------



## Trainwreck2100 (Jan 21, 2006)

Heated said:


> Oh and.. Antoine Walker still sucks.



Just be happy there aren't any fours.



> Sorry, can't stand that little cry girl with his flops, and
> *****ing about every call. Karma will always make its way to you.


I don't think it's Karma as it was just bad luck. To be considered Karmic I think the injury would have had to occur during a "flop"


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

as much as I hate the spurs ... wow, I gotta give it to manubli ... he had as many assists as Parker in about half his minutes...

wow


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

gian said:


> :cheers: :clap: :clown: :banana: :biggrin:
> 
> GINOBILI GOES DOWN! You deserve it, ****er.





Shaq_Diesel said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Manu was crying???
> 
> poor baby.....did u get a boo-boo?


Sad. Just sad.

By the way, whining about the refs and Bill Walton isn't going to change the reason why this team is what it is. I suggest you concentrate on the real problem instead of looking for scapegoats.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Ugh, losing to the Spurs at home is just tough... It's just tragic for me because I know this Heat squad has the potential to blow both the Spurs and the Pistons out of the water. There's still a lot of time left to work things out, but it's about time we start identifying the problems with this team and remedying them. The chemistry problem should solve itself provided the injuries subside, but that's a big if. That said, we'll need some good luck to make it through the playoffs without injuries, but every champion needs this kind of luck. As far as defense, I don't know what to say. Perhaps giving Pat Riley more time to work will do the trick, but thus far I've seen just a marginal improvement in the Heat's defensive and sometimes the defensive mentality has just not been there. If we step up our game in both of these departments, we should be set.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Sad. Just sad.
> 
> By the way, whining about the refs and Bill Walton isn't going to change the reason why this team is what it is. I suggest you concentrate on the real problem instead of looking for scapegoats.


First of all, nobody is looking for skape goats. Did you watch the game? Walton was blatantly taking shots at the Heat. How does Walton teeing off on Miami and looking for "scape goats" hold any similarities.

Secondly, what made you decide to come to your board and run your mouth? :naughty:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Sad. Just sad.
> 
> By the way, whining about the refs and Bill Walton isn't going to change the reason why this team is what it is. I suggest you concentrate on the real problem instead of looking for scapegoats.


Concentrate on what? We're not obliged to focus on anything at all, we're not GMs or sports writers, we're just fans. 

And talk about class -- after expressing pleasure because of Manu's injury, I get an IM cussing me out from a certain Spurs fan on YIM. 

Perfect. :angel:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

gian said:


> Concentrate on what? We're not obliged to focus on anything at all, we're not GMs or sports writers, we're just fans.
> 
> *And talk about class -- after expressing pleasure because of Manu's injury, I get an IM cussing me out from a certain Spurs fan on YIM. *
> Perfect. :angel:


Let me guess who that was. TiMVP? If it was, then just ignore him. He's rude like that to everyone, even his fellow spurs fans.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Let me guess who that was. TiMVP? If it was, then just ignore him. He's rude like that to everyone, even his fellow spurs fans.


I don't know myself. I never responded -- everyone has their crazy moments. Maybe we should just :cheers: this and chalk it up to heat of the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

gian said:


> I don't know myself. I never responded -- everyone has their crazy moments.


I guess, but his moment seems to be lasting pretty long here....I blocked him from yahoo myself after he started cussin me out cause the spurs beat the mavericks. Why, I don't know.....


gian said:


> Maybe we should just :cheers: this and chalk it up to *heat* of the game.


How bout the *spur* of the moment?:biggrin:


----------

